# Slick walls



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

When I prime slick walls and ceilings (new construction) I have always sprayed and back rolled primer. Have any of you just sprayed and not back rolled The primer?

Gary


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Yup, I've done it...turned out great

was it 'correct procedure'? debatable

why do you ask?


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Paintguy I asked because I am a little fearful that the little bit of dust found on the walls (drywall dust) will show from just spraying? I would of course dust the walls as best I could and sand between coats. Did you experience this problem or not? Also what sheen level of paint did you use on the walls? I hope I am making sense. If your walls came out nice I dont think there is a debate. I always believe there is more than one way to tackle something:thumbup: .

Thanks 
Gary


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

This house I just finished I saw the painter spray the primer. He did not roll at all except around the windows. He just sanded the walls after and put on his finish coats.... look great.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Gary

yeah when you sand these walls the 'stipple' or 'raised surface' will go away...it's nearly impossible to keep that from happening unless you roll

typical sheen I use is satin

typical paint is SW duration


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

The guy I used to work for would have us mop the drywall boards with a wet sponge mop before priming them, not on the mud just the board.
I have never seen anyone else do that, and it didnt really help since most of his guys didnt rinse the mop enough and it would just end up big smears of drywall mud on the walls. The other painters who worked for him asked me to stop mopping the walls and not to back roll anything, they said it sanded easier that way.
He used ICI SpeedWall for primer, the stuff is junk, but with a good primer I have never needed to backroll the primer, just load it on thick enough and it seems pretty good.
The boss never knew we quit mopping the walls and from time to time would call and tell us what an excellent mop job we did on a house, even though it had been years since we had mopped one. I think alot of it had to do with how crazy they get when sanding the boards, if they grind up the paper with one of those big electric sanders then I might consider backrolling just to try to knock some of the hairs back down.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

ModernStyle said:


> The guy I used to work for would have us mop the drywall boards with a wet sponge mop before priming them, not on the mud just the board.
> I have never seen anyone else do that, and it didnt really help since most of his guys didnt rinse the mop enough and it would just end up big smears of drywall mud on the walls. The other painters who worked for him asked me to stop mopping the walls and not to back roll anything, they said it sanded easier that way.
> He used ICI SpeedWall for primer, the stuff is junk, but with a good primer I have never needed to backroll the primer, just load it on thick enough and it seems pretty good.
> The boss never knew we quit mopping the walls and from time to time would call and tell us what an excellent mop job we did on a house, even though it had been years since we had mopped one. I think alot of it had to do with how crazy they get when sanding the boards, if they grind up the paper with one of those big electric sanders then I might consider backrolling just to try to knock some of the hairs back down.


Alot of the good sheetrock men used to wet mop the boards after sanding so that every job was dust free and "Really" paint ready. You see it now on only a few jobs.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

you can spray the primer, just run a sanding pole over the face of the wall after you prime to knock the fuzz down. Take a little less time than backrolling, but not much. Just depends on where you want to spend the money. That's what I do on commercial slick wall. Looks pretty good with eggshell.

I always backroll my finish though.


----------

